# Why your selected D.C. name?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Morning,

I have so much going on in my journalism world, that I always like things that are easy to remember ... Thus, Margi is short for Margaux, my 1st name and Cintrano is my paternal surname, which I always use legally as on my Passports and my Residency Card etcetra, so impossible to forget ... 

Most people do not call me Margi ( the Vet started this one ), they call me Margot with or without the Letter " t " or Marga ... In Spanish Margaux is NOT nice, it is MAR GAUS ! I have had to spell or pronounce my name all my life ... Mom Eva insisted on a French name as MARGHERITE was my paternal Grandmom and my maternal was MARGOT ... so, same name with a different spelling. 

Have nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 22, 2012)

From a long run (1932 -1955) 15-minute daytime radio program on CBS and NBC.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 22, 2012)

I answered this in my "getting to know" thread. Since I'm feeling a bit lazy this morning I'll paste what I replief there.

No reason and many reasons.  Sometimes, my brain mashes some things together and spits them out and I'm amused by them. Then I get stuck on them.

That's what happened when I was choosing a facebook url to go with my account. I'd been at a D&D (Dungeons and Dragons) game when a player did something uncharacteristically moronic. Like, this guy usually had all the right answers and made all the right choices with his character and play. And then he did something that couldn't have been more wrong and didn't realize it until it was too late. We were baffled. He was baffled. Out of nowhere I blurted that it was the fault of the purple alien giraffes from outer space. Everyone agreed that it was the likeliest explanation. I was still stuck on purple alien giraffes when fb (Facebook) pestered me to create a url for my page so I went with that.

When I decided to join DC I figured if it was good enough for my fb page, it should work for this. I didn't think about it being really long until after I was writing my intro post.  Plus, I didn't want to be a plant name like my dad and sis (dad is Chief Longwind but was Goodweed of the North at the time; sister is Sprout). I am the family oddball after all.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and interesting anecdotes ...

Have a lovely Sunday.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Thanks for the replies and interesting anecdotes ...
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday.
> Margi. Cintrano.


My grandson was responsible for my name Ma  at 1-1/2 he just couldn't wrap his tongue around gamma, so Ma it was.I added his name to it thus I'm kadesma.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Kadesma,

This is a lovely name !  WOW ... Cadesma with a K ... Cool. 

6 grandchildren !  Congrats. How old are they may I ask? 

I have 2 grown gals Naia and Nathalia:

Naia is the mom of:  Adyson age 4 1/2 and Daniel Jonah to be 2 yrs in December

Nathalia is the mom of twins Fillippo and Christophe age 5 and baby Anthony Luca aged 5 months  

All born under Sagittarius in December as well ... 

Have nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2012)

My name is one of my many aliases...mom, mommy, grandma, sweetheart, darlin', honey, Mrs. H., Kate, K.T. (when I was modeling), and the list goes on.

Had another name I used when I worked sort of undercover and that name was Kari Banks.  She no longer exists and that was many, many, many years ago.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 22, 2012)

There have been a few threads like this in the past but it is really good to do it again with so many new members!  Thanks Margi, for the topic and for the interesting story!

Mine, unfortunately is very boring.  LP are my first two initials, but also what many people call me.  Beier is my married name.  

I have also gone on other sites as Lydia Purple which is a play on my first two initials, my favourite colour, a name I would have named a daughter if I had one (Lydia), the name of a favourite 60's song and a character in the bible who was the seller of purple.  

But for DC I went simple and to the point .


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had problems with a stalker so when I had to decide on a screen name (probably for joining DC) I made up Zhizara as sounding exotic, and unique enough not to need a number.

I use it exclusively as my screen name whenever I use one, and through constant use, especially here, I feel very comfortable with it.  I even gave myself a middle and last name.  Zhizara Zoe Zhizarazoz.  

My avatar is not Zhizara, though.  That's Joy the baby elephant.  I fell in love with the look of joy on her face.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 22, 2012)

Zhizara,  I have always loved your username.  It is kind of lyrical and very unique - Like You (and I mean that in all the best ways!).


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, LP!  That was a very nice thing to say.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2012)

*My first name is Kathy-Lee and I'm picky about the hyphen. My late husband called me Kayelle and my internet screen name has always been* *Kayelle* *because hyphenated first names won't work with most sites.* *I could have just used KL I guess, but I've always thought Kayelle was a pretty name, and unusual.*

*My pinup avitar is named Trixie........she's my alter ego. *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

My Best Friend gave me my name.  She called me an ogre once and when she started writing her Blog I morphed into PrincessFiona and DH became Shrek.  We liked it.  The 60 was added when I tried to create a new Yahoo ID and there were already so many PF's out there.

Shrek likes to be known as Boogie-Man, since he is a guitar man.  But I like Shrek...so, that's us.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Zhizara:  lovely story ... thanks for sharing it ...

LP:  Lydia Purple !  Unfortunately I had not known many of the reasons for D.C. Name Selections, so I am so happy to read the adorable anecdotes and short stories. Yes, there are alot of new members since I joined after Christmas 2011. 

Katie H. :  Kari Banks, very NYC Model ... Thanks for your lovely anecdote ... 

Thanks Ladies.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2012)

I do income tax professionally, so Taxlady. It's my handle a lot of places on the internet and I have used it for a very long time.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Tax Lady,

Thanks for brief anecdote. In Spain, taxes are done in June. 
Have Nice Wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2012)

*Andy M.*

My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.) from the Wizard of Oz. 

Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story,  fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was a man (me) but was turned  into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the  gender change.

The real story is about a young girl who was lost in a tornado in the  dust bowl in the 30s. She was missing for some time and the family was  beginning to think they would never see her again. 

Many months later she reappeared as a changed person. Upon  investigation, the police found she had actually run off to California  and was making her way selling illegal substances to the Hollywood set. 

Several months into this new endeavor she got tired of the wicked life  she was leading and headed home. She arrived at the farm late one night  and walked into Andy M.'s room and tried to awaken him, by calling out,  "Andy M., Andy M.", while pulling his leg...




...just like I'm pulling yours right now.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Princess Fiona 60,

Thanks for sharing ... Guitar Man ? As in music band ?  Does he do gigs ? Record ? Base or Lead ?  What type of music ? 

Cool. 

Thanks and have nice Sunday. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Andy M.

What a Hoot of a storyline this one is !!! 

Ha Ha Ha ... 

Andy, what I am surprised by, is how you thought this one up ? 


Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Kayelle,

Lovely choice and it is a pretty name !  The avatar actually reminds me of Ava Gardner, on first notice ... 

Well chosen. 

Thanks for sharing.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona 60,
> 
> Thanks for sharing ... Guitar Man ? As in music band ?  Does he do gigs ? Record ? Base or Lead ?  What type of music ?
> 
> ...



Yes.  He plays all kinds of music, he and a co-worker of mine play in the nursing homes.  They are not professionals, they just like to play and they are really good.  Lead guitar and backup, they trade places with each other for different songs.

Shrek did play in a band that toured local bars, this was before I knew him.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 22, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.) from the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story,  fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. from the story was a man (me) but was turned  into a female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the  gender change.
> 
> ...



Andy, this story gets better every time you tell it 

Thanks, friend, I needed a good laugh today


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

P. Fiona,

Pleased to hear !  Good creative outlet for Musicians and therapeutic for the giving and the receiving end  ... Do you have a CD ?  Which type of music ?  50s thru 90s ? Jazz, blues ? rhythm and blues ? 

Have nice evening. 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> P. Fiona,
> 
> Pleased to hear !  Good creative outlet for Musicians and therapeutic for the giving and the receiving end  ... Do you have a CD ?  Which type of music ?  50s thru 90s ? Jazz, blues ? rhythm and blues ?
> 
> ...



No CD.  I'm serious, they play everything, mostly 50's through the present.  Anything they hear and like.  I hear sweet music like Amazing Grace morphing into current music.  Shrek spends a lot of time picking at tunes he hears on commercials then he goes and finds them on YouTube and learns them.  Or Music from The Ventures morphing into Hall of The Mountain King by Grieg.  And everything in between.  They don't seem to have any favorite type of music, everything comes through their instruments.  Then if you hand Shrek a mandolin, even more things come into play.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2012)

It's my name, plain and simple.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 22, 2012)

The caliber of the weapon I carried as a Texas Peace Officer.  The numeric abbreviation makes for quick signing of posts too!

.40


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

I am sure that you are Shrek´s number One Fan ... It is lovely to have such a wide musical repertoire ... I love music ... the 40s to 90s particulary ...  

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## qmax (Apr 22, 2012)

qmax has been my internet alter-ego since the late '90s.

Stemmed from my kid (Max), who, when about 9, was playing James Bond with a friend of his (last name Hannewalt).  Hannewalt was Bond.."Double-o Hannewalt", and my kid was Q, the inventor of all the gadgets, and was calling himself QMax.  I adopted it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2012)

Bet you can guess.  I love all animals, but I'm partial to the canine variety!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kadesma,
> 
> This is a lovely name !  WOW ... Cadesma with a K ... Cool.
> 
> ...


Margi,
I have 6 grandkids Alyssa and Gianna my 2 rodeo quenns Alyssa is 19 Gianna is 17, Thet beking to my son Anthony(Tony) and his wife Danette, the my daughter Erica (Ari) has Cade and Carson Cade 11 will be 12 in September. his brother Carson turned 6 in March. These 2 are beautiful, loving and very kind. Cade if you read enough of my posts is my sweetheart. H af all the kids lookes much like me, green eyes, light hair, loves to cook even asked for a cookbook for Christmas and took a cooking class last summer. Carson loves his gameboy and is a wiz at math. Then my youngest daughter Gina (Jeans) has Ethan James 7 in May he was my mothers blue eyed angel faced boy. Long black lashes, almost black hair, this boy is so good, the forst thing he does is come running to find me, give me a kiss, and tell me he loves me. Then there is Olivia, Oh boy is she a corker as my dad would have called her, She is tiny like me and her mom with teeny tiny features.  blue eyes and as loving as her brother. Her dad is a wonderful man and has taken over helping with my yard. If I even say I wish I get it. I now have a wonderful herb garden, may peony's gladiolas   Trees galore,peach,apple (2) nectarine, tangerine, meyer lemon,orange, (2) fig, grapes,and others I can't remember the names of.I put in half barrels with 2 jalepeno's same 2ith Italian sweet pepper you fry, leeks, garlic,shallots, a set of sweet onions, peas, zucchini summer squash,sll kinds of heirloom tomatoes,strawberries, You name it and I'll have it thanks to Jon. Cade I feel is responsible for pulling through when the doctor thought i was going to pass over. that boy spent all his time at my hospital bedside. everytime I opened my eyes there was this beautiful blond green eyed boy holding my hand and looking at me with tears in his eyea. How could we not believe after that???
kades


----------



## Claire (Apr 23, 2012)

It's the only name I can remember consistently, so I use it.  Occasionally paranoia hits when I realize my real name is out there.  But, really, if I used different "handles" for everything I do, they'd have to be on a list taped to the desk next to the computer.  Now THAT's real secure!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 23, 2012)

CWS represents the initials of my business name; the 4322 represents the last 4 digits of my business phone #. I use this user name for various accounts, so I always remember it and the associated password. Nothing creative, just practical--the fewer user names and passwords I need to memorize, the better.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 23, 2012)

I think mine is pretty obvious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Cade I feel is responsible for pulling through when the doctor thought i was going to pass over. that boy spent all his time at my hospital bedside. everytime I opened my eyes there was this beautiful blond green eyed boy holding my hand and looking at me with tears in his eyea. How could we not believe after that???
> kades



What a lovely testimony to a grandchild, it brought tears to my eyes.  Love you, Ma!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What a lovely testimony to a grandchild, it brought tears to my eyes.  Love you, Ma!


Thank you my sweet friend. I owe you so much.
I love you too.
ma


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 23, 2012)

What a beautiful story cj! I always love hearing about your grandchildren!

Margi, my user name in most places is Barbarian57. Barbarian because Barbara means "mysterious stranger from a faraway land" and it comes from the word barbarian.  The 57 is for the year I was born.  Here at DC I decided to just use my name and last initial because I didn't want to keep answering whether I was a man or a woman! I get some very, shall we say "interesting" emails because of my email name (which also begins with Barbarian), since many spam senders assume I am a man. A lonely man.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> What a beautiful story cj! I always love hearing about your grandchildren!
> 
> Margi, my user name in most places is Barbarian57. Barbarian because Barbara means "mysterious stranger from a faraway land" and it comes from the word barbarian.  The 57 is for the year I was born.  Here at DC I decided to just use my name and last initial because I didn't want to keep answering whether I was a man or a woman! I get some very, shall we say "interesting" emails because of my email name (which also begins with Barbarian), since many spam senders assume I am a man. A lonely man.


I get those too and tax*lady* is part of my email address. And I don't even want to "Get boobs as big as melons".


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I get those too and tax*lady* is part of my email address. And I don't even want to "Get boobs as big as melons".


In addition to offering to find me hot sexy women, they also offer to enlarge my "manhood."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I get some very, shall we say "interesting" emails because of my email name (which also begins with Barbarian), since many spam senders assume I am a man. A lonely man.





taxlady said:


> I get those too and tax*lady* is part of my email address. And I don't even want to "Get boobs as big as melons".



I get every kind of pharmaceutical offer AND Singles offers.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> In addition to offering to find me hot sexy women, they also offer to enlarge my "manhood."


Yup, I get all of those.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get every kind of pharmaceutical offer AND Singles offers.


I get the pharmaceutical offers for "Canadian drugs". Yeah, and are how are the going to get the Quebec government to pay for part of that?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 24, 2012)

gives a whole new meaning to "whip it oot!", huh taxy?  

years ago, a friend who is a guitarist got a blood clot in his hand which caused it to blow up like a balloon. when he showed me his inflated hand, i couldn't resist accusing him of buying that cream that's supposed to make your penis larger...






for my username: my real name is tom, and when i started in my company 24 years ago, my supervisor needed to have a dozen huge, platter type disk drives moved from one end of our building to the other. these drives were gigantic and heavy; roughly the size of a clothes washer and dryer back to back, weighing hundreds of pounds.

since i was the rookie, he told the older guys to get the "young buck" to do it, so after getting them all moved by myself the nickname bucky stuck.

later, a korean coworker was confused as to whether my name was bucky or tom, so he just called me buckytom. most people at work call me that, but my family and friends still call me tommy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 24, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile or Monks Balls was given to me by an Argentinian student many yrs ago in Spain when we were running from Franco's police after the students uprising in Madrid.I was not a student but scousers hate Fascism and love a good ruck.
In Argentina they are known as Suspiro De Monja but anarchists call them Bolas De Fraile


The Catalan people who I was with are like scousers, they hated Franco and Bull Fighting


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

*Thanks for all the entertaining, interesting Feedback*

To All That Have Participated On This Thread,

Apologies for my belated thank you note ( in editorial deadline until 30th ).

Truly enjoyed each and every anecdote from humorous, entertaining, interesting, hilarious, emotional and wonderful.

Have lovely day.
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

*@ Bolas: Catalonia Banned Bullfighting in Late 2010*

@ Bolas,

Firstly, thanks so much for your post ... Very entertaining, interesting and  in good humor.

Secondly, I wanted to tell you that the autonomous Government, The Generalit ( President ) of the 4 Catalan Provinces: Barcelona, Girona, Tarragona and Lèrida banned Bullfighting in late 2010 under the former socialist Prime Minister José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero.  GOOD !  

Thanks again for your wonderful post. 
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi how much crap really hit the fan in Spain when HRH King One Careless Bas**** got caught for paying 10,000 euro a day to shoot Elephants in Africa and is it true his wife was the plant pot. at one of Saliva Berlesque Bunga Bunga parties.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

My family (wife and kids) all have the same initials. E.M. We were 3me on another forum and then 4me when my son was born. 4me has usually been taken by other users on alot of sites so it morphed into 4meandthem.


----------



## blissful (Apr 24, 2012)

It was how I was feeling.


----------



## didiod (Jun 6, 2012)

didi is one of my nicknames. That particular username was used, so I added the initials of my surname. In hindsight I could have been a bit more "creative" with a username, but hey ho.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 6, 2012)

Didi,

Thank you for your post.

Look forward to reading some of your Stellenbosh recommendations and recipes to pair with the Stellenbosch !

Ciao, 
Margi Cintrano


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 6, 2012)

blissful said:


> It was how I was feeling.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me clear something up before I start.  No, it doesn't NOT come from twilight, and I've had variations of this username for years before twilight came out!  On another forum i'm on, I often get asked trivia questions on the movie,  sort of like an open invitation..  granted, it makes me giggle and I try to answer them,  people are very misled!

Now.  

I need to explain my email, first. 

My email is Canadianbella99.   I'm Canadian (who would have thought lol) and I love the name bella, ever since I heard my friend as a child, get called Bella (short for Isabella)  I just like the ring to it.   I am not full of myself, and I didn't put it there because I think i'm purty,  I just like the name.   99 for no reason at all, I don't even know why I put them there.  

When I make usernames, I either use Canadianbella or Bella.  Bella was taken here, so I used the Bella99 so as I couldn't be found from the other forums I go on (where I mainly use Canadianbella)

I hardly have a memory, so I picked something i'd remember (like 1/2 my email, which I use daily) rather then something food-y.   Plus,  I have a horrible imagination,  my username would probably be something like "Feta"

Phew,  still following?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2012)

It's as good a reason for a screen name as any other.


----------



## blissful (Jun 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


>



LP, good thing I wasn't feeling "Really Irritated" at that moment!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 7, 2012)

In Italian BELLA ( Prounced Bell La ) means Beautiful and in Spanish it is pronounced Bei Yah, and signifies beautiful too ...

Isabel or Isabella, was a very quintessential Queen in the late 1400s and 1500s ... She financed Christopher Colombus´ Navigation to El Salvador, Cuba, The Dominican Republic and Puerto Rico ... 

Thus, beautiful queen !

Have nice evening ...

Ciao,
Margaux.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 7, 2012)

Very interesting replies.

I could never make gravy. I thought Bisto was gravy.  We have a famous cook over here called Delia Smith, and on her website you could have a live chat with Delia and ask questions. I asked her how to make gravy. She answered me and I followed her method. It worked like a dream. I truly am the Queen of Gravy. And modest.  My kids love my roast dinners with proper gravy, there is nothing like it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 7, 2012)

matg, did you happened to keep my e-mail where I describe the origin of my "handle" if yes, please re-post here. I know we had thread like this long time ago, but we also have a lot of new people here.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 7, 2012)

my husband called me babe for forty years. babe was taken so just added the too.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> In Italian BELLA ( Prounced Bell La ) means Beautiful and in Spanish it is pronounced Bei Yah, and signifies beautiful too ...
> 
> Isabel or Isabella, was a very quintessential Queen in the late 1400s and 1500s ... She financed Christopher Colombus´ Navigation to El Salvador, Cuba, The Dominican Republic and Puerto Rico ...
> 
> ...



Love it!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, I meant to say Margi


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 8, 2012)

Years ago, when I got my 1st computer and Internet connection (good old dial-up), I wanted to learn more about the Internet so joined my ISP's chat forum.  When prompted for a username (I hate having to think fast) I chose "Nobody"(it struck me as funny at the time) someone else apparently thought it was clever as well and it was already taken, so I thought well if I can't be "nobody" then I will be "somebody".  Well of course there are plenty of somebodies, and this name was not available to me.  Frustration was setting in by this time and I was getting anxious to start my online adventure, I changed "body" to "bunny" and that is who I have been ever since.  I use this as a username  for just about everything.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Buonasera Gravy Queen,

Thank you for your wonderful anecdote ... 

Chef Martha Stewart: I am sure you could find her books on www.amazon.com 

I recall she published a monthly magazine ( subscription ), if she is still publishing it ?  I am sure someone in the USA, could be of some help on this ... Or you can check online.

As always, it is a pleasure to have you providing your feedback on my posts. This is a good one, I must say so myself ! ha ha ... Interesting that is. 

Have a lovely Friday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Buonasera Charlie D.,

I hope I saved your email. Let me check ... If I have saved it, then I shall resend it to you via email. I am as Techi as a peanut, thus, it is better if you would copy & paste it on this thread ... Its a fab anecdote too ! 

I shall look for it now ... I believe I saved it, however let me confirm.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Some Bunny,

Thanks so much for sharing your online Pen name anecdote with us.

Kind regards, Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Bella 99,

Yes, and it is all true too ... 

Thanks for posting your anecdote.

Buonasera e Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Buonasera Babe Too,

Thanks for sharing your lovely anecdote too ...

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 9, 2012)

My given name is Elizabeth, nickname Liz.  I borrowed tinlizzie from the nickname of Henry Ford's early Model T auto since I am an, er, older model myself.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 10, 2012)

I think we had thread like that, though a quite a while ago and I think I posted this before. However here is the story behind my handle.
I always smoke cigars, Cuban ones of course, I did grow up in Soviet Union and we were bodies with them so Cuban cigars were radially available alone with caviar. As long as you knew the right people that it is. Anyways, fact that I moved to America was not going to stop me from smoking puros Habaños. Thank G-d for internet. However at about the same time the customs razed their suspicions and started checking packages. Having things come in my name was not a good idea. Solution came out of nowhere. One day I was shopping for dog chow with my poppy in a pet store. They had me fill out some stupid credit card application to get some free stuff. I don’t know what came over me. But for the name I put Charlie and for the last name I put Dog. You see where I’m getting with this. Little would you know, the credit card came. It was one of those cards where you had to put money in advance otherwise you could not buy anything. And after that there came dozens of more credit cards offers and application for all kind of other cards. That will teach how to fill out credit card application for free stuff. But in the meantime all the cigar packages started to go to the Charlie Dog. For the longest time my e-mail was “charliethedog@”…., now defunct due to spam and some virus. People who were getting my packages, no, they were not coming to my home, they went to undisclosed company that had no idea who Charlie Dog was and were supposedly disposing the packages, well, as a joke, they started  calling me CharlieD. Thus here I am. I think I still have that credit card somewhere.

P.S. No I did not buy cigars from the enemy, I bought them from Spain. Somebody would have bought them anyways, so I did not feel bad doing that.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 10, 2012)

*Endearing Story - Thanks*

 Charlie D,

 Thanks so much for the endearing story ... I had enjoyed it the 1st time and now that I have read it for the 2nd, even more so ... It has a bit of foreign irony. 

Have a wonderful Sunday and thanks for sharing it.

Spain is a fairly large importer of Cuban Rums and Cuban Hand Rolled Cigars. Years and Years ago, I used to take off the Cuban Havana Gold Rings, and bring them in different boxes to my Dad who loved Havanas and some gent friends over in Miami ... Though Anti Castro-istas, they still loved their Havanas ... 

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlie, I love your story and it reminded me of something that happened to me many years ago.

About 20 years ago my late husband and I had a dog named Justin.  As a puppy, his favorite activity was digging so he became known as Justin Digger.  Then, barking was added to the list and his name, finally, was Justin Digger Woofer.  Or...J.D. Woofer.  Innocent enough, right?

Well, around that time we were being hammered with promotional mail by a local warehouse store.  Get our credit card, get our store bargains with a discount if you have our card, yada, yada, yada!  It seemed as though something from them was in our mail every day so.....

Like you, we filled out the application with the dog's information and, since he was sweet on the female chow dog next door, Sasha, we added her as his wife.

Yep, not long after mailing the application, both Justin and Sasha received their store membership cards and their credit cards.  Ain't life great?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 10, 2012)

Katie H.,

Thanks so much for such an entertaining story ... Absolutely wonderful ... 

Kindest Regards,
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 11, 2012)

Katie H, 
It is absolutely hilarious, if I did not live thru same story myself, I would have never believed it. What stores would do just to get you on their door


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

Katie and Charlie,

This would make a fabulous Tv series ... It is unbelievable ...

Thanks for posting truly,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

CD & JD ... cool names Charlie Dawg and Justin Digger ... wonderful story ... would certainly be a great animated cartoon ... 

Thanks again ... 
Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2012)

Loved the credit cards for dogs stories.

I have been told that it was, at one time, possible to get a drivers license for your dog, here in Quebec


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Loved the credit cards for dogs stories.
> 
> I have been told that it was, at one time, possible to get a drivers license for your dog, here in Quebec


Canada is so progressive! Our dogs have to sneak the cars out when no one is looking and hope they don't get caught driving without a license!


----------

